# What the heck is this about, wheel ants on car tires?



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2019)

Weird.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 28, 2019)

I think that was before the 'clear coat' car salesman spiel


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2019)

Pappy,

While you are spraying for tire ants make sure you top up the blinker fluid!


----------

